# embryo,s frozen on day one



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi i am just wondering if anyone has had there embryo,s frozen on day one, at a single cell?? We had to have a freeze all due to OHSS so not sure how our wee embi,s will develop once they have been woken up, if anyone has had the same experience as us any info would be much appreciated thanks..


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

hi star , i had 22 frozen at 2pn stage ( day 1) for same reason as you , on 9th jan i had 11 thawed ,on day 3 at least 4 looked really good so they were taken to blastocyst stage (day5)  and i had 2 transfered my otd is tuesday 24th jan  
 susie


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

fantastic susie, my goodness that is alot of embryo,s you got    fingers crossed you get a positive result tomorrow   i am hoping i get a wee transfer on feb 4th all going well with my prognova tablets, just wasnt sure how many to defrost as we have 11 embryo,s, the embryologist suggested 4/5 so thinking more 5 now as going to get 2 put back as the orginal plan was one but two it is now.

sending you a good luck    for 2moz

star x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi girls, mind if I join you? I had egg collection last wednesday, and the clinic said before collection that it would be a freeze all cycle due to ohss risk. On collection day they retieved 45 eggs! 28 mature. I have 23 frozen at first fertilisation stage. I am waiting for AF and then have to ring the clinic for an appointment to arrange for a FET. It's so frustrating as you build up for it for weeks to have it snatched away from you 2 days before collection. Oh well, that's life. At least I can have wine now....
The clinic said to me that freezing at day one moves success rates to 5% less than a fresh transfer which they said is why they do this for women in my situation. Time will tell.....


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi Amp74 sure you can join, wow that is a load of eggs well done u    that mustve have been really sore was it not?? i no how i felt i did end up with really bad OHSS and was hospitalised would not wish that on my worst enemy. You and susie have both been really lucky will the amount which fertilised, i did have 23 eggs retrieved and 21 were mature but only 11 embryo,s fertilised through ICSI, the acupuncturist i see did suggest i ask why only 11 fertilised i think i will now just out of interest. Yip i no how you feel amp i had never even heard of a freeze all until 2 days before my collection and was very frustrated, but when i ended up really ill i was actually glad in the end. That was last August so i had a few good nights out and a few bottles of wine    Excellent i didnt no thats why they froze them on day one so fingers crossed we get a good result from our thaw then but you enjoy some time off and good luck


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks!!!
amazingly I dis not get ohss but i think they fiully expected me to. at my 2 scan i had 26 follicles and they said to me then that they were going to freeze all and by the time egg collection came I had 45. My abdomen was so delicate before egg collection and if i Laughed or coughed it hurt, and then after collection for one day it hurt. Mind the gas is bad, no-one prepared me for that!! Three days later and you wouldn't know I had even been through it.
They didn't discuss how many they would thaw, I had 20 ICSI's only 14 mature and 8 fertilised and then had 25 normal and 15 fertilised so I actually had better success with normal. Which is strange coz I have never got preggo and also Hubby's SA is so changeable. 
I am willing the time on. But at the same time I am feeling a bit 'beat' with it, and questioning my deep values and beliefs and whether I am actually supposed to be a mum. I wonder if my hormones are playing a part in this as don't know if it is IVF cycle related or hormones.
Hope you're OK xxx


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi Amp 

Yes i am all better now thank god the few months off defo done me the world of good, plan a few good nights out thats what i done as i knew that i would not be participating in alcohol for a long time once i had my date for my FET, havent had a wee vino since the start of december but my goodness dont think ive laughed so much at nites out some people really shouldnt drink    yeh i felt during my icsi hormones i was neither up nor down but it was strange probable a month later around about my menstrual cycle i felt quite irrated like really bad PMT but it passed. The FET hormones are fine 2 huni the prostap down reg can make you feel quite hormonal but not really that bad n the prognova soon sorts that out...the time will fly, have they given you a date yet?? and is it going to be a medicated cycle?


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi yes, they are putting me on a medicated cycle as I have irregular cycles. When my eggs were frozen they said I had to phone when my period came and then they will make my appointment to discuss a frozen transfer, and that they will start me as soon as my ovaries have reduced to normal. they said they would hope I would start treatment within a month of retrieval. 
When are you down for transfer? and what stage are they taking the eggs to? Exciting for you!!! 
I also didn't drink during my treatment and for 3 months before but as soon as I could after egg collection and freeze I had a drink! My reward! I love the wine haha.


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

quite right am the same luv a wee rosi wine, well i have my scan again tomorrow to measure my lining thickness as it was only at 5.8mm on monday so have to take prognova until 2moz n then hopefully it will be next wk    not sure when they are taking them 2, i havent asked honestly if it wasnt for this website i would very much be in the dark about all this as it my clinic there arent very good at offering information, it was on here the girls advised me to take hot bath, hot water bottles, pineapple juice and brazil nuts as this is suppose to help your lining i only found this out on monday so will let you no how i get on or whether it is all old wifes tales...look after urself and fingers crossed you get your FET real soon x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I did an egg donation cycle, my friend who donated got Ohss. 30 fertilised eggs, iirc. 
22 frozen on day one, it was from those eggs that we now have 3 children!


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi downedgirl

That is the best news ive heard    yip feeling really positive about it now, was a bit worried as my lining is only 6.1mm but the nurse reasurred my me that everyone is different and that i am quite a small person so she said that could be my norm but even though it is 6.1mm the quality is very good and i still have till tuesday to let it grow a bit more so excited now and nervous just hope my little snow babies wake up and get to work


----------

